

SnapChat 'snubs' Facebook's offer of $3bn - tantalor
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/13/snapchat_laughs_off_facebook_buyout_offer/

======
bruceb
Not really snub just decline.

I can see how snapchat gets a lot of use to select friends (350mil msg a day)
but how many use it with most of their friends? Seems narrow scope? But maybe
thats just me.

